# crocs



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

nile crocs apex 1


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Huh?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

SERRAPYGO said:


> Huh?


lol, he even edited it


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

WTF?









If nothing more is added I'm just going to close this.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Could perhaps be the only time that ICEE uses that emoticon sans failure.


----------

